# Unaccompanied Tuba Music



## Forte

I have no idea. I'm just seeing what the hell can be pulled out of the list of obscure repertoire out there


----------



## arpeggio

*persichetti parable for solo tuba*

Album which includes two pieces for solo tube: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9340&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=52187

Crystal is a small independent label that specializes in chamber music for woodwinds and brass. If you check out their catalogue you may find all sorts of unusual recordings. My wife got me a contrabassoon album for Christmas.


----------



## Mujician

You should look at some of the music published by Warwick Music - Lots of unacompanied stuff - there is a new wave of scandinavian composers writing things for brass. You could also do worse than to look for some unacompanied bass trombone music as you might find it is published for tuba and bass trombone. One piece I might suggest would be The Moose Suite, by S. Apon.


----------



## dantejones

Vince Persichetti _Parable_

Krzysztof Penderecki _Parable_

that should get you started, and with a heavy dose of mid-century modernism


----------



## dantejones

Sorry, Penderecki _Capriccio_


----------



## Albert7

dantejones said:


> Sorry, Penderecki _Capriccio_


Any recordings of this?


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

There is, surprisingly, quite a bit out there.

The Pendericki work mentioned above in on Youtube, you can also find Andrzej Krzanowski's Sonata for Solo Tuba there. In a more lighthearted vein is Øystein Baadsvik's Fnugg, which employs a number of advanced techniques, though I'm not entirely sure if one could class it as classical ( tuba pop? ).

You may also want to check out Robin Hayward and his work with his microtonal tuba.

Though ( obviously! ) an arrangement, the Bach cello suites sound quite charming on tuba.

The tuba is, like most melody instruments, somewhat limited in terms of what it can do by itself. When you open up tuba and accompaniment there is a ton of music out there... modern composers _love_ the tuba.


----------



## Krummhorn

There's also another excellent resource on IMSLP ... found this for solo tuba a minute ago.


----------



## norman bates

Alec Wilder composed a lot for the tuba, but I'm not aware of his works for just tuba. Apparently he composed a "convalescence suite" but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Xenol




----------



## Vaneyes

arpeggio said:


> Album which includes two pieces for solo tube: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9340&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=52187
> 
> Crystal is a small independent label that specializes in chamber music for woodwinds and brass. If you check out their catalogue you may find all sorts of unusual recordings. My wife got me a contrabassoon album for Christmas.


Thought you might enjoy this. :tiphat:

http://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/issue-cartoons/slide-show-new-yorker-cartoons-july-3-2017


----------



## Portamento

Øystein Baadsvik, a tubaist himself, has written multiple works for his instrument (the most 'famous' of which are _Fnugg_ and _Carnival in Venice_). Check them out!


----------



## acotuba

*Convalescence Suite (1982) - Alec Wilder*

Convalescence Suite (1982) - Alec Wilder

This one is fun, here is a link to the entirety of Alec Wilder's Convalescence Suite, Part I, 
performed by me:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVQZU6_DfjTN0jwmsOOLxJXFDZeHHUyMZ

Convalescence Suite - Alec Wilder - Part I
I. Dolce
II.
III.
IV. Gently & otherwise
V. Forcefully
VI.

The reason behind the title of this 18 movement suite is that the composer wrote 
this for his friend, Harvey Phillips, who was hospitalized during the first ever 
International Tuba Conference that he organized. It is written in the spirit of 
good vibes between musician friends even when recovering from illness. Here I 
am performing Part I of III, the first 6 movements of this suite.

The composer's preservation website: http://www.alecwildermusicandlife.com/


----------



## Buxtehude

Always one of my favorites





Both the player and the piece


----------

